# Rear View Compas Mirror Question



## jrsupaproduca (Oct 9, 2010)

Can the rear view mirror off the A6 with the directional compass go in the passat?


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

Having had a B5 Passat and the A6 I don't believe so. The mounting is different for the Passat...although mine had the rain sensor for the wipers so perhaps that is what made it different.


----------

